# Imodium



## mosby (May 4, 2003)

Does anyone know if taking alot of imodium is bad for you? I mean like taking once a week. My mom said that I shouldn't take too much because it could be bad for you but i don't believe her. What effects does the liquid or pills do to you?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I asked my doctor and he said that Immodium is a great med because you don't develop a resistance to it and also it has NO BAD EFFECTS on your body. I can see how your mom thought that 'cause its not recommended if you have the flu or something 'cause then the virus can't get out of your body...but since we're not trying to get rid of a virus, etc. then its the best med available for IBS.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Imodium is safe enough to take everyday because it doesn't cross the blood barrier (or something like that) it is not a narcotic like lomotil.Nikki


----------

